# German Shepherd Temperament Test



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm very proud of Robyn and Midnite, they both passed without any issues


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you. I think I was more nervous then them


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Congrats!!!!!


----------

